# custom made tanks locally?



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anybody know where to buy a custom tank locally, or if anybody makes them on this forum?

I am looking for a 48 length 15 high and 15 deep frameless tank with provisions for an external sump

any help is appreciated


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there's place in Langley that does it as I was referred to it when I was looking for my custom tank. But J&L and Ocean Aquatics both also do custom tanks. I think they even use the same builder.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Fishworld in Langley used to do it but the store has changed owners, I would go with Jl or Ocean aquatics I believe Island pets also makes custom tanks.


----------

